# Grass isn't greener



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

https://pitchfork.com/thepitch/xxxt...m-details-grim-pattern-of-abuse-in-testimony/

Musician XXXTentacion's in court over a pretty brutal domestic abuse case, but reading between the lines seems the lady in question cheated on the ex she was living with and pretty much moved out the same night she was asked to move in with the OM. Irony is later down the line the only number she had memorised by heart was that of her ex who ended up rescuing her of sorts.

Goes to show the grass isn't always greener on the other side.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

You mean the rapper wasn't a standup guy?

Well that's just shocking.

Hopefully this woman will get the justice she deserves, along with the help she so clearly needs.

And hopefully the ex will wise the **** up and have nothing to with her going forward.


----------

